# Acoustic setups in Ottawa?



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

Folklore Center generally the best for acoustic setups? I have a Guild that needs a good bit of work.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've used the Folklore Centre a couple of times, but I haven't been overjoyed by the work. I had the recent setup done on my Larrivee by Pauls Guitar Repairs - he advertises in Ottawa Musican, Otawa Kijiji etc. He did a fantastic job on my Larrivee - set it up exactly as I asked for. The only problem is that he lives _*WAY *_out in the East end - look up Cheney, Ontario. Its south of Clarence, Rockland etc. 

Paul's Guitar Repair


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

I brought my '56 D-18 to them for a neck reset. Without going into too much details, some unauthorized repairs was done to the finish. Not too pleased...

He also used a micarta saddle after quoting me (and paid) for bone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

Dang. Bass player in my band said Kevin @ Steve's is good. But wasn't sure if that was just for electric. Bummer. Means two trips right downtown.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I had a refret job done on my maple fretboard '78 Strat about eight years ago at the Folklore Center. The work was flawless, and I was super happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

1 and 1. Anyone want to break the tie?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Take a drive to Kingston to see this guy

coolguitars.ca Gord Mylks, Luthier


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Ian, there's Sean Thompson in Nepean. I have not had an acoustic done by him but he's done work on a couple of my electrics. His shop is a certified Warranty Repair Center for Godin Guitars, Seagull, Art & Lutherie, Simon & Patrick, Norman and LaPatrie Guitars. Also worked previously at Godin.

STGuitarworks


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Gord does mighty fine work for sure, therefore he's a busy guy. 
Sometimes really good work is worth the wait.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Wish I could afford the time for two trips to K-town, but that's not in the cards.

Chito: thanks man. I'm going to check your guy out!


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

there's also James Lang @ Valhallah guitars. he does some amazing work and his price is EXCELLENT. swell guy too. he's just off Carling.


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

I took a Martin to the Folklore Center in Ottawa with an intonation issue. The tech said it was nornal and most musicians will retune their guitar for every different key you play in..
My thoughts Bull Rip..what nonsence. I was not pleased, afterall, I have only been playing for over 45yrs now and have never heard of this. I will never go back there again.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

I ended up taking it to Brian at the folklore center. Picked it up today. He did a good, but not amazing, job repairing the crack in the top. It's definitely stable now though I think he could have disappeared it a little better. The setup was, however, top notch. He cut a very nice new bone nut and compensated saddle for it. I am really pleased with the way it plays and feels now. The price was fine. $230, with most of that being in the setup work. He only charged $40 to repair the crack.

I'm pleased. I got a stable, USA-made Guild out of the whole thing for a very good price even with the work it needed.


----------

